# Wood pellet bedding?



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone used anything like this? Do the goats eat it?


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Great question LeAnne! I was wondering if it would work well for the goats too. I have used it for my horses and we liked it. It did well, was much less waste than shavings and composts faster and more complete than shavings. I am interested in the answers, glad you asked.

Shawna


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it from TSC? My friend uses it in her trailer when hauling the goats. Loves the stuff. But if it's the same stuff she uses it's pretty expensive. It breaks down very nice after they step on it.

Wendy


----------



## Jennie (May 7, 2008)

Yes, we have used wood pellets in bedding. It's great for soaking up urine. It's a little hard at first but it fluffs up as it gets wet. I use it with the shavings and they work great together. As far as the goats eating the pellets, I didn't notice it being any more of an issue then them eating the shavings. I do use the wood pellets like what go in a pellet stove. They are a lot cheaper than using the animal wood pellets.


----------



## FRW (Sep 29, 2008)

Where do you buy the wood pellets for your pellet stove?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've seen them at hardware stores. Kathie


----------



## FRW (Sep 29, 2008)

Sams carries the wood pellets also and offers a price break for a ton or more.I think it was 187.00 per ton.
I have a friend who uses it for all of her horse bedding and loves it.
She has concrete floors with rubber mats in the stalls and the barn never stinks nor does she have wet stalls. I plan to try them.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Tractor supply also carries them and they are approx $6.00 for a 40lb bag.

Shawna


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I was told that not all wood burning pellets are the same, some have a kind of binder in them that may not be the best thing for critters to eat. Just what I was told? 

If you look on the bag there is most likley a phone # and you can call and ask if you want. On the other hand as long as the goats don't eat them I guess it dont matter anyway.


----------

